# Havana, IL Herf



## Guest (Jun 13, 2005)

The Havana Cigar Fest & Beach Bash will be held July 23 in Havana, IL, home to more than 40 cigar makers over a hundred years from the 1850s to 1960. This is the third event since last October. More than 100 attended the last one April 30 and 200 plus is the target for this one. More information is at:
www.havanacigarfest.com. Home you can attend. Advance purchase tickets are required.


----------



## BMLawler (Oct 14, 2003)

Hmmmmm, never heard of it...


----------

